# Bettie Ballhaus - Neuer Busen @ taff 27.02.2014 - HD



## Traxx (1 März 2014)

(13 Dateien, 1.282.648 Bytes = 1,223 MiB)




Download links for Bettie_Ballhaus___taff_27.02.2014.part3.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts
Download links for Bettie_Ballhaus___taff_27.02.2014.part1.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts
Download links for Bettie_Ballhaus___taff_27.02.2014.part2.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts​


----------



## Chamser81 (1 März 2014)

Ich fand ihren "alten" Busen besser. Der sah einfach weicher, griffiger und natürlicher aus. Der "neue" Busen hat so eine typisch pralle Silikonform an sich wenn auch kein Silikon drin sein soll.

Schade aber Gesundheit geht natürlich vor! 

Ich werde aber trotzdem die alte Bettie Ballhaus vermissen. Jetzt sieht sie irgendwie wie jedes andere 08/15 Busenwunder aus!


----------



## schiwi51 (1 März 2014)

Bei Bettie fühlt sich jeder *BALL* wie zu *HAUS* :thumbup:


----------



## fabio987 (1 März 2014)

fand ihren alten Busen auch etwas natürlicher


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 März 2014)

Bettie hat sehr schöne Brüste.


----------



## rschmitz (2 März 2014)

das darf doch nicht war sein...so eine hübsche Frau lässt sich verunstalten nur weil ein alter Sack sagt die Brust sieht nicht mehr erotisch aus?
Naja ich hoffe Sie ist glücklich mit der neuen Brust und bedauert das nicht irgendwann.
GO BETTIE GO


----------



## mr.u (3 März 2014)

danke für bettie


----------



## rotbuche (5 März 2014)

Bettie hat einfach den Superbusen!


----------



## drbundy (5 März 2014)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## u205638 (6 März 2014)

Danke für Videos.


----------



## rotmarty (6 März 2014)

Das sind ja geile Mörderglocken!!!


----------



## bauchnusti (31 März 2014)

Danke für die scharfe Bettie !!!

Leider ist Part1 rar defekt !!!


----------



## pauli1708 (9 Mai 2018)

Ich denke mal das sie die Operation schon bereut hat. 
Jetzt ist sie nur noch 08/15 - so wie die meisten.
Nur noch Durchschnitt - wenn auch noch ganz schön
anzusehen.


----------



## mauro (3 Juni 2018)

so schön Gebirge. danke


----------

